# Welding



## Al-Wazeer (Jun 2, 2009)

First photo with my new 18-105







what do you think??


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 2, 2009)

I read the title as "Wedding"   hehe.

Nice picture, I like it


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jun 2, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> I read the title as "Wedding"   hehe.
> 
> Nice picture, I like it


LOL

Thanks for the comment big twinky


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 2, 2009)

Ouch! Typical health and safety in those parts - are those sunglasses he's wearing?


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jun 2, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Ouch! Typical health and safety in those parts - are those sunglasses he's wearing?


you are in KSA, am sure you saw more of this in workshops lol, they really don't care about safety, no these are special glasses for welding, you know the really dark ones.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 2, 2009)

Al-Wazeer said:


> Chris of Arabia said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch! Typical health and safety in those parts - are those sunglasses he's wearing?
> ...



Not today, I fly back on the 10th.

Nice to hear they are welding goggles, but I've seen much worse than this going on. Had a guy put his ear to a concrete wall to work out whether the drill was nearly through from the other side... well you can guess the rest.


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 2, 2009)

Oooo I love sparklers!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jun 2, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Al-Wazeer said:
> 
> 
> > Chris of Arabia said:
> ...


In Bahrain, we had some guy chopped his hand off with the circular saw!! Workers in small workshops really don't care about their safety, and their boss don't give a damn about them! So these problems always happens in there!

 you're going back home??


Josh220 said:


> Oooo I love sparklers!


hehe, thanks for the comment!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 2, 2009)

Al-Wazeer said:


> you're going back home??



Not exactly, but as I'm a Brit who's been working there for the last 9.5 years, you could almost say so. I got used to it...


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jun 2, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Al-Wazeer said:
> 
> 
> > you're going back home??
> ...


hehe, KSA for me = hell, i wouldn't live there for a week!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 2, 2009)

Must admit, I do enjoy my visits over the causeway


----------



## Guenther Price (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm a welder myself and was going to comment on his lack of PPE...

Other than that, cool picture.  I've taken some at work myself but no action shots, mainly just the equipment we use and such.  I'll post after work if I remember.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Must admit, I do enjoy my visits over the causeway


I enjoy the causeway that leads you OUT of KSA , well, this depends on your personality and a lot of things you know..


Guenther Price said:


> I'm a welder myself and was going to comment on his lack of PPE...
> 
> Other than that, cool picture.  I've taken some at work myself but no action shots, mainly just the equipment we use and such.  I'll post after work if I remember.


Would love to see some of your pictures !

thanks for the comment, appreciate it


----------



## Guenther Price (Jun 3, 2009)

I just realized this is the B&W gallery, I'll have to see what I can do...mine are all colour.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jun 4, 2009)

Guenther Price said:


> I just realized this is the B&W gallery, I'll have to see what I can do...mine are all colour.


Then post a thread in the general gallery!
We're waiting


----------



## jvw2941 (Jun 4, 2009)

is that like a special way to put your hands when welding?  sorry it just caught my attention,


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jun 5, 2009)

jvw2941 said:


> is that like a special way to put your hands when welding?  sorry it just caught my attention,


Well, I'm not a welder, but that doesn't look safe to put your hand near the flame!


----------



## jvw2941 (Jun 5, 2009)

Al-Wazeer said:


> jvw2941 said:
> 
> 
> > is that like a special way to put your hands when welding?  sorry it just caught my attention,
> ...



haha yeah that's what i thought


----------



## johngpt (Jun 6, 2009)

Outstanding.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jun 7, 2009)

johngpt said:


> Outstanding.


thanks, appreciate your comment!!


----------

